# Top 10 Western cities.



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is an interesting post. What are the most prominent Western cities in the World. The criteria has to be the following, European in cultural background, language and religion (Christianity). Ok
here is my list. 1, New York (no argument). 2, London (capital of all things British and the centre of former British empire). 3, Paris (cultural capital of Europe). 4, Los Angelous (hollywood,pioneer of the suburb). 4, Sydney (mmm, could be a bit bias there, but Sydney does represent Australia and its huge economy). 5, Hong Kong (Economic powerhouse, British colony). 6, Singapore (another British colony and massive influence over Asia). 7, Rio (Brazil's most famous city). 8, Toronto (Huge city, but shadowed by the USA). 9, Berlin (Germany's largest city but undersized for such an important country). 10, Rome ( Historic centre of Christianity, Roman Empire and all things Western)


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Singapore and Hong Kong aren't Western cities, even if they may have a bit of western influence, I would replace one of those with Chicago and maybe Barcelona or Berlin


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

buenos aires ???


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

if you are ranking Sydney by its economic importance, i would place Toronto above it. Toronto is home to some of the largest banks on the planet, as well as being the economic capital of a country with 1.5 times as much GDP as Australia. Though mind you, Sydney deserves to be on the list IMO due to it's cultural importance. (I am NOT meaning to turn this in a city vs. city ok? no harsh feelings meant)

my list;
1 New York (duh)
2 London (another duh)
3 Hong Kong (western world's portal to asia)
4. Chicago (major economic, rail, air, and population centre of NA)
5. Singapore (major economic hub for asia)
6. Toronto (major city which holds strong cultural and economic hold over Canada, other than for oil, which belongs to Calgary)
7. Berlin (capital of largest European economy, though low on the list due to the fact that it is not the de-facto city of the country like Toronto and even more so London)
8.Sydney (cultural and Economic capital of australia)
9. Rio de Janeiro(economic and cultural of brazil, which despite having a large population, it is still a _ relatively_ poor country)
10. Rome (large cultural significance, as almost all of western culture is traced back to here)


----------



## kron86 (Apr 8, 2012)

> here is my list. 1, New York (no argument). 2, London (capital of all things British and the centre of former British empire). 3, Paris (cultural capital of Europe). 4, Los Angelous (hollywood,pioneer of the suburb). 4, *Sydney (mmm, could be a bit bias there, but Sydney does represent Australia and its huge economy). 5, Hong Kong (Economic powerhouse, British colony). 6, Singapore (another British colony and massive influence over Asia). 7, Rio (Brazil's most famous city).* 8, Toronto (Huge city, but shadowed by the USA). 9, Berlin (Germany's largest city but undersized for such an important country). 10, Rome ( Historic centre of Christianity, Roman Empire and all things Western)


Much better Madrid or Barcelona ( Spanish empire, *the first global empire and the largest in the world* )


4. ¿¿ Sydney ?? :lol::lol: Very funny thread, Australia* was nothing* 200 years back. Some indigenes maybe.

7, Rio ..... ¿?¿?¿ ( maybe you like favelas )


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Toronto > Sydney and Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo, Mexico city > Rio.


Tier 1-
New York
London
Paris
Los Angeles
Chicago
*Moscow (not sure whether to consider it western or not...)

Tier 2-
Toronto
Mexico city
Sao Paulo
San Francisco
Washington DC
Rhine-Ruhr
Randstad

Tier 3-
Sydney
Madrid
Rome
Berlin
Melbourne
Seattle
Boston
Brussels
Miami
Frankfurt
Montreal
Philadelphia 
Dallas
Houston
Barcelona
Rio
Atlanta
Manchester


I'm sure I missed some other fairly important cities.

P.s. I'll shuffle them some more later. Thats just my quick rough draft.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Western europe and the Americas right?

For me:


1- London
2- New York
3- Paris
4- Madrid
5- Sao Paulo
6- Buenos Aires
7- Amsterdam
8- Santiago de Chile
9- Berlin
10- Bogotá


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh, my kind of thread:

1 - 10: Povoa De Varzim


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Western cities?

LA
San Francisco 
Seattle
Denver
Portland
San Diego
San Jose
Las Vegas
Phoenix
--------------------------------------
Cities of the western world

1. NYC
2. LA
3. London
4. Paris
5. Berlin
6. Toronto
7. Chicago
8. Rome
9. San Francisco/ Bay Area
10. Sydney


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rome

Paris

London

Madrid

New York

Berlin

Sao paulo

Buenos aires

Los Angeles

Lisboa


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

xrtn2 said:


> Rome
> 
> Paris
> 
> ...


LMAO :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> LMAO :nuts:


WHAT ??


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Going by your criteria:

1. New York City
2. London
3. Paris
4. Rome
5. Moscow
6. Los Angeles
7. Mexico City
8. Toronto
9. Chicago
10. Buenos Aires

.....give or take.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

London
Paris
Rome
Athens
Berlin
Madrid
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Vienna
Pahrump


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

This thread is stupid


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Especially with dumb posts like #10 and 14.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Especially with dumb posts like #10 and 14.


Don't forget #1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

alright guys, better in now before I move this thread.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Iskandar said:


> Don't forget #1


Haha yeah theres plenty to debate! But I've never met anyone that considered HK and Singapore to be western.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Especially with dumb posts like #10 and 14.


Why is mine stupid? :?


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

^^


FREKI said:


> London
> Paris
> Rome
> Athens
> ...


Might give you an idea of why they think so


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ lol yeah Now I understand Hahahah XD


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

and on the top of that, there is no cities of eastern europe or americas on his list.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Athens is kinda east.. and half of Berlin... and Vienna is a stone's trow from Bratislava.. ( but since it said "western" I thought I go with those.. )


Los Earth said:


> Might give you an idea of why they think so


I knew I should have gone with Intercourse, it's just that I saw Mars Attacks the other day and Pahrump had it going on!

( few cities have seen exponential growth like that, world famous brothels with their own TV shows and an Apple founder so dumb he sold his 10% share for near nothing thus losing out on 33billion and now lives off selling stamps and coins... to to mention racing and shooting and wineries - doesn't get more "western" than that.. heck even Michael Jackson lived there! )


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Copenhagen
Stockholm
Oslo
Amsterdam
Berlin
Vienna
Zurich
Brussels
Paris
London


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

1. New York
2. Washington
3. Berlin
4. London
5. Frankfurt
6. Paris
7. Chicago
8. LA
9. Zurich
10. Geneva

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread would probably devolve into whether South America is Western or not (hint: it's not) and then from there to are Brizilans White (hint: they're not).


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

In no order:

New York
Los Angeles
Chicago
London
Paris
Rome
Athens
Frankfurt
Madrid
Toronto


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

siamu maharaj said:


> This thread would probably devolve into whether South America is Western or not (hint: it's not) and then from there to are Brizilans White (hint: they're not).


Madrid is western, but cities with larger populations, gdp, similar religions, and equal percentages of spanish speakers are not? :lol:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

^^They are Indians.

List representing major cultures of western civilization:

New York (american - european influence)
Los Angeles (american - latin influence)
London (british)
Paris (french)
Madrid (iberian)
Rome (italian)
Berlin (german)
Vienna (german, central european)
Warsaw (polish)
Sydney (british, australian)

Buenos Aires probably should be too as example of latin - iberian culture, but no places left. Toronto not present as Canada has little of own culture and is essentially culturally american.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Madrid is western, but cities with larger populations, gdp, similar religions, and equal percentages of spanish speakers are not? :lol:


So UAE is Western because it has a huge GDP/capita and most people there speak English?


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

1. Plzen
2. Billund
3. Wolfsburg
4. Gouda
5. Älmhult
6. Bordeaux
7. Orlando
8. Bloemfontein
9. Geraardsbergen
10. Benidorm


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Madrid is western, but cities with larger populations, gdp, similar religions, and equal percentages of spanish speakers are not? :lol:


It has all to do with location aswell.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Damn it some people needs go back to primary school AGAIN:

The Western world is also considered to be the collection of nations, where Indo-European languages and cultures (primarily of Western European origin) are practiced and dominated. Ethnically speaking, it can refer to Germanic, Greek, Latin, Celtic and Baltic peoples and most of their territories. It can arguably also refer to some Slavic (i.e. Czech Republic) and non-Slavic (i.e. Hungary) territories in Central Europe

From a cultural and sociological approach the Western world is defined as including all cultures that are directly derived from Western European cultures, i.e. Western Europe, the Americas (North and South America), Australia, New Zealand and Israel. Together these countries constitute Western society.

The term "Western world" is often interchangeablebly used with the term First World stressing the difference between First World and the Third World or developing countries. This usage occurs despite the fact that many countries that may be geographically or culturally Western are developing countries. In fact, most of the Americas are developing countries, which make up a significant percentage of the West. It is also used despite many Developed countries not being Western

SO THAT MEANS:

The Western world is more cultural,language etc. South America is WEST


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Iskandar said:


> This thread is stupid


Yeah it is.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

london, 
Paris, 
munich, 
rome,
ibiza,
new york,
miami, 
rio 
ibiza, ibiza ibiza ibiza ibiza ibiza ibiza ibiza


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Geez, people and their inferiority complexes, it's always the same usual suspects. 

Ok, here are other western cities that haven't appeared:

- Kinshasa
- Moscow 
- St Petersburg
- Lagos
- Naples
- Istanbul
- Luanda
- Abidjan 
- Mexico DF
- Bucarest


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

1)New York City
2)London
3)Paris
4)Washington D.C
5)Toronto
6)Los Angeles
7)Sydney
8)Berlin
9)Zurich 
10)Chicago


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

eklips said:


> Geez, people and their inferiority complexes, it's always the same usual suspects.
> 
> Ok, here are other western cities that haven't appeared:
> 
> ...


Great list.:lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:cripes:


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

BringMe said:


> ^^ Like he said before: Is his own criteria please respect that


I reserve my western right to have my own opinion :lol:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Johannesburg obviously. It just oozes Western Culture and wealth!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

As far as Latin America goes; it's only partially western. Built on western ideals but not yet assuring a basic level of rights to all it's citizens. Western on the making, if you will.

Same goes for South Africa.

And on both of these cases (SA and LATAM), there are exceptions which can be considered fully western: mostly capital cities and important centers of development.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, never mind the real meaning of the title, this is the criteria set by the op, we should respect and go by that. So in this case, asian cities should not be included. 





Nick said:


> Here is an interesting post. What are the most prominent Western cities in the World. The criteria has to be the following, *European in cultural background, language and religion (Christianity). *


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok, then ignore my posts and participation in this thread.. Im not willing to be subjected to arbitrary conditions.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

So that means South America is included for sure!


----------



## kron86 (Apr 8, 2012)

western cities = Europe and america mainly


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Edit


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

xJamaax said:


> I thought we were just to list cities instead of posting historical backgrounds.:dunno:


Well if we list cities based on their economic power every one knows which western city is #1 and it's not in Europe. Some people don't like that and of course other people post cities in the Wild West. Hey every knew people would mess around when this thread was started.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

kron86 said:


> western cities = Europe and america mainly


for you 

America = U.S
America = South,Central,North?


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Motul said:


> As far as Latin America goes; it's only partially western. Built on western ideals but not yet assuring a basic level of rights to all it's citizens. Western on the making, if you will.
> 
> *Same goes for South Africa.*
> 
> And on both of these cases (SA and LATAM), there are exceptions which can be considered fully western: mostly capital cities and important centers of development.


Uhm no, South Africa assures a basic level of rights to all it's citizens. I mean South Africa is one of 8 countries in the world where gays can legally get married. European languages are also dominant and the country is built on and English-Roman law system. The architecture is also mostly European.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

HAHA I knew that this thread was going to become a debate wheter Latin America is Western or not. Latin America its not really Western.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Good legislation in SA.. but it's missing the fundamental rights to life.. 49 years living expectancy is FAR from being enough to be considered western (whichever the reasons).

In my opinion, a country should reach a 75 life expectancy to be considered as such.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

This thread is turning stupid please moderators close it


----------



## kron86 (Apr 8, 2012)

> America = South,Central,North?


This. ( Religion, economy.....western )


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

its silly how Europe calls its self western when its not even in the western hemisphere.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> its silly how Europe calls its self western when its not even in the western hemisphere.


:crazy:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Motul said:


> :crazy:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

BringMe said:


> This thread is turning stupid please moderators close it


Yes it did became stupid ever since you posted here and why lock it because your precious country isn't western to some? Which btw I agree with the fact that it isn't western or will it ever be!


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

This is one of those threads where the original poster must define a number of terms.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

the west isnt even in the west, they need to change their name :speech: :bash: :bleep:


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

LADEN said:


> Whats LA without Hollywood/Beverly/Malibu etc and Kobe???


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_districts_and_neighborhoods_of_Los_Angeles


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Occit said:


> Latin America is not Western Civilization, is Latino-caliente Civilization


caliente is a word in spanish but not in portuguese.


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> alright guys, this thread will be closing soon, better hurry up!


Is it too successful?


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Kulla said:


> Yes it did became stupid ever since you posted here and why lock it because your precious country isn't western to some? Which btw I agree with the fact that it isn't western or will it ever be!


Well I'm Colombian/Dutch I've been living in Colombia for almost 10 years and believe me I really don't find any huge difference between Groningen and some parts of Colombia the thing is *for me* Colombia is totally western


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Have been several times to Latin America (Mexico, Costa Rica, Colombia) and these countries are as western as it gets. They are typical new world western countries. Just not Anglo Saxon style but Latin style.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

LADEN said:


> Whats LA without Hollywood/Beverly/Malibu etc and Kobe???


What's New York without downtown, midtown, Queens and Brooklyn?


anyway.

1. New York City
2. London
3. Paris
4. Rome
5. Los Angeles
6. Sydney
7. Amsterdam
8. Chicago
9. Berlin
10. Edinburgh


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Occit said:


> Latin America is not Western Civilization, is Latino-caliente Civilization


Latino Caliente... sounds like a pizza... a sausage pizza..


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> What's New York without downtown, midtown, Queens and Brooklyn?
> 
> 
> anyway.
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ LOL Maybe Edinburgh but sydney? what's wrong with that?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

My Top 10:

1. Rio
2. NYC
3. Toronto
4. Buenos Aires
5. Sao Paulo
6. Paris
7. Seattle
8. London
9. Brasilia
10. Los Angeles


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

my top one is Vancouver and I don't care which would be the other nine below it.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Marbur66 said:


> LOL!!





BringMe said:


> ^^ LOL Maybe Edinburgh but sydney? what's wrong with that?


Edinburgh doesn't deserve to be there, but I couldn't come up with another city worthy of filling the top 10... so I threw a stupid one in for filling purposes. Historically though, and even today - amazing city.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ I mean what's wrong with sydney?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is afro and indigenous Latin American culture also western?


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ Is afro american, indigenous australians and americans also western? The point is stop talking about that and post your top 10 cities is that really necesary?


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Motul said:


> Good legislation in SA.. but it's missing the fundamental rights to life.. 49 years living expectancy is FAR from being enough to be considered western (whichever the reasons).
> 
> In my opinion, a country should reach a 75 life expectancy to be considered as such.


Life Expectancy is 55 for males and 59 for females. Btw, why 75 years, why not 80 years?

http://www.statssa.gov.za/publications/P0302/P03022011.pdf


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

1)Kitimat
2)Olds
3)Moose Jaw
4)The Pas
5)Sarnia
6)Trois Rivieres
7)Dieppe
8)Summerside
9)Whycocomagh
10)*****

Now the thread can be closed


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

corredor06 said:


> Is afro and indigenous Latin American culture also western?


Yes.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

alama said:


> pff
> 
> Have you ever been there to begin with? hno:
> LA is one cool, influential, fun and glamorous city, seriously. Yeah I know, there are plenty of things to dislike about the city (traffic, gangs, prostitutes, warehouses among them). But to say it "sucks" sounds ridiculous and childish to me.
> ...


Yes, I've been to LA. It was boring as hell, although with such a huge population and spread I guess being that boring is somewhat an achievement as well. I don't really give a shit about its economy. And movies filmed in Hollywood are shitty as hell. 

Florence is where renaissance has sprang

Vienna may not be holding number 1 status on anything, but it's definitely a breathetaking city.


----------



## kron86 (Apr 8, 2012)

> My Top 10:
> 
> 1.* Rio
> *2. NYC
> ...





> 1. New York City
> 2. London
> 3. Paris
> 4. Rome
> ...


*Close this thread.*


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

> *1 - 10: Povoa De Varzim*





> 1)Tokyo
> 2)Hong Kong
> 3)Istanbul
> 4)Moscow
> ...


*Don't close this thread.*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

kron86 said:


> *Close this thread.*


whats wrong with those cities?


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I save Rio and Sao Pablo but Brasilia? UHM I don't think so I mean I don't even think Rio make it to the Top 10


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

eklips said:


> Geez, people and their inferiority complexes, it's always the same usual suspects.
> 
> Ok, here are other western cities that haven't appeared:
> 
> ...


Those were the cities I chose, however an honorable mention should be given to others such as:

- Kiev
- Belo Horizonte
- Nairobi 
- Casablanca
- Sarajevo
- Bogota
- Johannesburg
- Accra 
- Warsaw
- Beirut
- Jerusalem


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Ahh, I love Kinshasa and it's beautiful city squares and impecable urbansim <3.. And the theatres in Abidjan are something else.

My favorite part is getting to walk my hiena :hug:


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Im suprised this thread got to 7 pages without being locked.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In before lock.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

If we are looking for western cities I would say

Plymouth
Brest
Vigo
Perth
Dakar
Okinawa
Vancouver
Anchorage

Etc


----------

